# Corolla SE vs Camry Hybrid LE



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey guys! Buying a car to start Uber X. 
I’ve narrowed it down to these 2 cars. 
Corolla SE is $260/month. Great price. But Camry LE Hybrid gets over 52MPG and has bigger trunk and rear seating space. 
Camry is $400/month. 
Or does someone else have a better suggestion?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

But a car for $5000 or less that meets the requirements. Your car will be worthless in 3 years and you’ll still owe 2-3 years of payments. Bad plan.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Everyone here (except for Karen) will agree with BIG. Don't buy a new car. Do NOT buy a new car.

Buy a $5K-6K used Prius. If you finance, your payments will be under $200/month for 24 months.

If you absolutely refuse to be seen in a Prius, then a get a used Camry for maybe a little more.


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

AllGold said:


> Everyone here (except for Karen) will agree with BIG. Don't buy a new car. Do NOT buy a new car.
> 
> Buy a $5K-6K used Prius. If you finance, your payments will be under $200/month for 24 months.
> 
> If you absolutely refuse to be seen in a Prius, then a get a used Camry for maybe a little more.


I don't know what market you're in, but $5k-$6k can't get you a Prius that's new enough to do Uber X with. According to Auto Trader, a 2012 Prius in GOOD condition with 100k on the odometer is worth (average) $11,946. 
Even a 200,000k Prius for same model year is still worth $8,398 (average). And even then it's only eligible for maybe a couple of years at best.


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

I’ve never taken an Uber. But my friend who has says that you see a list of drivers in the area and can choose the car you want to take. So I should choose a car that is flashier, cooler or sportier or maybe one that an environment-conscious rider would prefer. Another friend says no, you can only choose the category of car, not specific make and model so it doesn’t matter, Corolla and Camry are both 4 passenger cars.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Uberguy_Toronto said:


> I don't know what market you're in, but $5k-$6k can't get you a Prius that's new enough to do Uber X with. According to Auto Trader, a 2012 Prius in GOOD condition with 100k on the odometer is worth (average) $11,946.
> Even a 200,000k Prius for same model year is still worth $8,398 (average). And even then it's only eligible for maybe a couple of years at best.


Check the vehicle requirements again. I find it hard to believe your market requires a car that is 6 years old or newer. In my market, Uber is 2004 or newer and Lyft is 2005 or newer. There are lots of '06-'08 Prii for <$6K and they will run for 300,000 miles.

As for booking a trip as a rider, you can only choose the class like UberX, UberXL, Select, etc. You don't know the make, model and year of car until you're matched with a driver. The only control you have over the car (other than class) is to cancel after you're matched and try again. Maybe you'll get a car more to your liking, maybe you won't.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uberguy_Toronto said:


> Hey guys! Buying a car to start Uber X.
> I've narrowed it down to these 2 cars.
> Corolla SE is $260/month. Great price. But Camry LE Hybrid gets over 52MPG and has bigger trunk and rear seating space.
> Camry is $400/month.
> Or does someone else have a better suggestion?


Yes, get a 2010 beater. You'll put 30-60,000 miles (100,000km) in a year. Run it into the ground.

Or get a regular job.



Uberguy_Toronto said:


> I don't know what market you're in, but $5k-$6k can't get you a Prius that's new enough to do Uber X with. According to Auto Trader, a 2012 Prius in GOOD condition with 100k on the odometer is worth (average) $11,946.
> Even a 200,000k Prius for same model year is still worth $8,398 (average). And even then it's only eligible for maybe a couple of years at best.


Then don't drive. Period.

Uber is a crap deal and they're using the age of the car to narrow down the field. It'll open back up again eventually and then you can fulfill your dream of driving drunk passengers around and cleaning up puke.

I wish I were joking but that's the reality. You are talking about buying a new car that will just be trashed in no time.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uberguy_Toronto said:


> Hey guys! Buying a car to start Uber X.
> I've narrowed it down to these 2 cars.
> Corolla SE is $260/month. Great price. But Camry LE Hybrid gets over 52MPG and has bigger trunk and rear seating space.
> Camry is $400/month.
> Or does someone else have a better suggestion?


Really is good advice above, UG.

And, it's a safer way to try it out and see if ya can make enough to get a fancier car down the road.

Ya already like Prii. Grab an old beater just for now and can then take your time and shop for perfect car as you go.

If ya jump in, those big payments take away all your choices and ya have to dig coal every day for 36 or 60 months.

You have all the time in the world. Tieing your self to a car payment would suck. My min payment on $6K beater is 110 a month. Could work one day and come up with it.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Buy a used Prius.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Some areas allow older vehicles, so check the vehicle requirements FOR YOUR MARKET, then purchase an inexpensive vehicle that will meet those minimum requirements. In this area your car can't be any more than 10 years old, so even if you get a 2009 model vehicle, you won't be able to drive it past December.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uberguy_Toronto said:


> Hey guys! Buying a car to start Uber X.
> I've narrowed it down to these 2 cars.
> Corolla SE is $260/month. Great price. But Camry LE Hybrid gets over 52MPG and has bigger trunk and rear seating space.
> Camry is $400/month.
> Or does someone else have a better suggestion?


Oh, forgot to say. Every person,especially younger folks I know who bought a brand new car regretted it in a few months.

Also with a used car, you cared it in for a new car anytime. In case you change your mind later and decide a new car is what you really want. As said, Karen went for a new car and she's been doing this long enough to know what works best for her.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

So I looked up Uber vehicle requirements in Toronto:


```
Vehicle model year
City of Toronto, City of Mississauga, Town of Oakville, and Brampton: Your vehicle's model year must
be 7 years (2011 model year) or newer to drive with uberX, uberPOOL, uberXL, and UberSELECT in
the City of Toronto, City of Mississauga, Town of Oakville, and Brampton.

Greater Toronto Area (GTA): If your vehicle's model year is 8 to 10 years (2008-2010 model year) or newer,
you can still drive in the GTA. Note that you will not be able to pick up riders in City of Toronto, City
of Mississauga, Town of Oakville, and Brampton.

Uber Eats: If your vehicle's model year is 20 years (1998 model year) or newer, it qualifies to deliver
food with Uber Eats. Check out the details below.
```
7 years in the city of Toronto. Not an Uber thing, but the municipality.

That is just stupid. The city of Toronto (as well as Mississauga, etc.) needs to get a grip. For what Uber pays, it's just plain not worth driving in Toronto at all.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^SO DON'T^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

AllGold said:


> So I looked up Uber vehicle requirements in Toronto:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow, AllG. That sux.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Just for the record, I'm not in Toronto, the O.P. is.


----------

